# Problemas con el programador USBAsp.



## zefepb (Jun 11, 2009)

Que tal comunidad.

Arme el programador USBAsp del proyecto de *http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/*, pero al momento de intentar utilizarlo no puedo.

Tengo instalado WinAVR (WinAVR-20081205-install), y utilizo como interface a AVRdude-GUI1.0.5, cuando lo conecte me aparecio nuevo hardware en contrado, e instale los drivers sin problemas. En el AVRdude-GUI1.05, seleccione el programador correcto, el puerto usb, y el dispositivo (ATmega8535), pero al momento de  querer leer los fuses con los que esta programado el micro me manda u mensaje de error. Adjunto las fotos para que se den una mejor idea.

Tengo intentando hacer funcionar este programador hace varias semanas, cambie la version del winavr en dos ocaciones, incluso intente programar desde linea de comandos pero nada me funciono.

De antemano muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 11, 2009)

Nunca lo he usado antes, pero unas dudas basicas... revisaste que el firmware que grabas en el Mega48 este bien grabado? por que parece ser un problema de comunicacion


----------



## cristian_elect (Jun 11, 2009)

Ya probe esta interfas grafica para avrdude con stk200 si pongo en puerto "lpt1" me sale error, si no pongo nada funciona bien, creo que al seleccionar programador ya biene con puerto configurado.
Hay interfaces graficas mas completas como el sinapro o AVR8-Burn-O-mat falta poner en comandos -F.


----------



## zefepb (Jun 12, 2009)

bien, gracias por sus comentarios.

estoy utilizando el atmega8 y el firmware si esta bien grabado, voy a intentar con alguna otra version de firmware de las disponibles, y voy  a intentar tambien lo que dice cristian_elect, si me funciona o no luego les platico


----------



## wacalo (Jun 13, 2009)

Hola: Yo construí el programador USBasp versión japonesa (yuki) y lo manejo con el AVRdude versión línea de comandos (sin GUI) y anda perfecto.
Por las dudas debes tener en cuenta que el Hardware del USBasp (yuki) es ligeramente diferente del USBasp clásico, por lo tanto también son diferentes las versiones del firmware que se graban en los micros; o sea no puedes grabar el firmware de yuki en la versión clasica del USBasp.
Saludos.


----------



## zefepb (Jun 13, 2009)

gracias por tu ayuda wacalo.

Bien no se si serias tan amable de indicarme donde puedo ver el diagrama del USBasp(yuki), y de donde descargar los firmwares para ver si lo puedo construir, ya que la unica version que he intentado es la clasica de la pagina http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/ y deahi mismo baje el firmware, otra cosa, alguna pagina que explique de forma clara como programar desde linea de comandos, o un ejemplo de preferencia.

gracias.


----------



## Patico21 (Ago 15, 2009)

hola a todos disculpen la molestia pero seria posible que me ayudaran quiero armar una de las programadoras de AVR de esta pagina http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/ hay una de las que se se preguntan aqui mi pregunta es se pueden programar con bascom soy demasiado novato diria y quisira conocer mas sobre los AVR y quisiera armar mi programadora pero no se bien cual seria posible que me ayuden con esto o me podrian recomedar alguna que pueda prograr con bascom ya que segun he leido un poco es como un lenguaje muy facil con el que se puede empezar con esto de la programacion


----------



## zefepb (Ago 16, 2009)

Mira....

Tu puedes realizar tus programas y compilarlos donde quieras (Bascom, AVrStudio, otros...), lo importante es que te generen un archivo de extensión *.hex, ese archivo es el que le vas a cargar con algun programador como el que mencionas, y necesitas de un programa para cargarlo, para el programador que mencionas necesitas de AVRdude, o si compras un programador ya hecho, normalmente te incluyen el software para manejarlo. (No puedes mandar a programar directamente desde bascom con ese programador, solo puedes compilar tu programa y simularlo)


----------



## Patico21 (Ago 16, 2009)

Gracias por responder, mira segun veo he estado demasiado confundido , ayer entré en ésta página que te menciono y pude ver un software de programación según mi ingles tonto y con la ayuda de el amigo Google traductor entendí que ese es compatible con la programadora en mención , que opinas de éste programa, lo han utilizado, vale la pena armar ésta programadora ? ,  según miro es muy parecido al WinPIc800 para grabar los microchip....ojalá me puedan ayudar con ésto, gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 16, 2009)

yo creo que si vale la pena hacer el intento de armarlo.... generalmente todos los programadores genericos tanto de AVR como de PIC funcionan bien a la primera... es raro encontrar alguno con errores... (sin contar lo que haya en la pagina de pablin segun he escuchado    )


----------



## Patico21 (Ago 16, 2009)

bueno segun miro toco armarlo en el protoboard primero a ver que mismo es lo que pasa y si no pues asi no se pasa tiempo por las puras....bueno voy a ahorar un poquin y armare este programador cualquier cosa se los comento pero si tienen algun comentario para ver que mismo se hace con esto gracias loco por contestar


----------



## wacalo (Ago 16, 2009)

Hola: debes tener en cuenta que para construir el UBasp, debes tener un programador que te permita grabar el software correspondiente en el micro ATmega8.
Si no lo tienes debes construirte un programador que funcione mediante puerto paralelo (o serie), ya que estos no llevan micro.
Saludos.


----------



## Patico21 (Ago 16, 2009)

a ya muchas gracias tienes razon talvez no puedes recomendarme alguno ahhhhhhh la verdad no se cual es el firware que debo quemar en el ATmega8 alguien que si sepa ingles puede guiarme un poco se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## zefepb (Ago 17, 2009)

Mira...
 Yo ya arme el programdor UsbAsp y me funciono muy bien el firmware que carge sobre el micro es
usbasp.2007-07-23.tar.gz , solo debes tomar en cuenta lo que ya se menciono antes, que necesitas otro programdor para cargar el firmware en el amtega8 y muy importante es configurar los fusibles, en la pagina de http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/ indica los valores de estos fusibles:

# TARGET=atmega8    HFUSE=0xc9  LFUSE=0xef
# TARGET=atmega48   HFUSE=0xdd  LFUSE=0xff

Adjunto el esquematico y el board que hice en Eagle para el programdor esperando que les sea de mucha utilidad


----------



## allnighter69 (Sep 14, 2009)

hola de casualidad alguien tiene el layout para ese proyecto es ke quiero hacer un joystick usb y quiero aprender tambien a programar aunque todos me dicen que aprenda con pics pero no se kreo ke por los comentarios leidos vale la pena intentarlo


----------



## chalo151 (Abr 30, 2010)

Hola alguien sabe de algun driver para que una computadora con windows 7 de 64 bits pueda reconocer el usbasp??


----------



## kaká_2008 (Abr 30, 2010)

aqui tenes loco..
http://softcircuitry.blogspot.com/2010/02/usbasp-programmer-working-on-windows-7.html

google no muerde


----------



## chalo151 (Abr 30, 2010)

jajaja te juro que busque, bueno gracias man lo revisare


----------



## manolo159753 (Jul 21, 2010)

E muxaxos saludos alguien a hecho algun pcb con el usbasp pero con un szocalo zif mas al costado q sirva para programarr  el atmega16 ,atmega8 y los demas pues pero en un solo zocalo sin ese dconectorde 10 pines q pmuestra el diseÑo original del usbasp si alguien encuentra algo aprecido a eso estare esperando  consejos tambbien


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 3, 2010)

Hola a todos 
Quería hacer una consulta , en el lugar donde vivo no se consigue el ATmega8 para hacer el famoso USBasp. Por otro lado tengo en mis manos el ATmega328 y necesitaría saber si alguien con experiencia en estos micros me podría orientar para compilar el firmware del USBasp para poder usarlo con un ATmega328 y poder empezar con esta familia de micros 

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## ruben_dj (Dic 18, 2011)

Hola muchachos llevo ya varias semanas tratando de funcionar mi programador USBAsp (versión usbasp.2011-05-28) pero hasta el momento nada. Cuando lo conecto a la PC aparece un mensaje q dice q ocurrio un problema con el dispositivo USB y se enciende el led rojo.

Hasta el momento he bloqueado 3 Atmega8 programando con otro USBasp que sí funciona pese a q estoy usando la configuración de fuses q se indica (# TARGET=atmega8    HFUSE=0xc9  LFUSE=0xef). El ultimo Atmega8 lo programé  con eXtreme Burner y cuando lo montaba al USBAsp salia error en dispositivo USB. Probé reprogramandolo varias veces, pero nada. Luego me decidi a instalar el Winavr q lo usé con el AVR Burn-O-Mat, pero al configurar los fuses inmediatamente el Atmega quedó inutilizable.

Quizá sea un error de los software grabadores o quizá esté programando en el momento inadecuado los fuses, porque no sé si hacerlo antes o despues de grabar el .hex.

Espero me puedan ayudar. Gracias


----------



## DAVIS9278 (Ene 7, 2012)

Hola para programar los fuses te recomiendo que lo hagas despues de programar el hex.
Ten mucho cuidado con los fuses ya que al equivocarte el micro queda inutilizable,
prueba y comentas yyo tambien lo quice armar y no pude saludos


----------



## mdchaparror (Ene 7, 2012)

Generalmente los atmegas vienen con el reloj interno configurado a 1 MHz, por lo tanto toca colocar el jumper slow_slk del programador usbasp y se quita cuando se configure el atmega a una velocidad mayor de 1.5 MHz


----------



## electroconico (Ene 7, 2012)

Si se bloqueo tu micro pudo suceder lo siguiente:

Te equivocaste de FUSE para el Oscilador y desactivaste el Reset.
Tu micro no esta muerto  pero solo lo podrás reprogramar con alto voltaje.

Tu puedes desbloquear el micro con otro micro  , revisa el apartado de programación y vienen las instrucciones y pines a utilizar en programación paralela y HV.

Saludos!


----------



## DAVIS9278 (Ene 11, 2012)

hola a todos, alguien a probado el usbasploader? les funciono? saludos


----------



## ruben_dj (Feb 24, 2012)

Gracias por sus respuestas. Bueno aun estoy tratando de conseguir otro programador para probar con otro ATMega8. Al parecer podria ser el caso de que no coloqué correctamente el jumper Slow_SCK, pero es que en este programador con componentes smd que tengo es casi imposible.

Apenas pueda probarlo les comento.

Saludos


----------



## felixls (Mar 24, 2012)

Cual es el mejor amigo del hobbista electrónico microcontrolero? El programador de microcontroladores!

He aquí una versión modificada del programador de micros Atmel el USBasp







Las características de este programador son:

Soporta varios sistemas operativos (Linux, Mac OS y Windows)
Fácil de armar
Programa a 5kb/s y opcionalmente se puede bajar la velocidad
Graba micros trabajando a 2.4v a 5v (el programador *no* alimenta el target)

Se lo utiliza con AVRDUDE entre otros.

El funcionamiento básico es hacer de puente USB a interfaz SPI no tiene lógica de grabación como en el caso del PICKit2, el trabajo más pesado lo hace el soft del lado de la pc.

A futuro (no muy cercano) el autor tiene pensado agregarle debug por RS232.

Se puede comprar en su sitio oficial a 15 euros, eso creo.

Armar este puede costar +/- 18 dólares.

Para grabar el Atmega8 se puede armar un sencillo programador paralelo o serial, en mi caso usé este

Una vez grabado el micro y seteado los fuses se coloca en el programador, se conecta el usb y a quemar código se a dicho.

Ahh, ojo con los fuses en AVR, algunos pueden dejar deshabilitada la programación via SPI y no van a poder hacer nada con el micro (salvo programarlo via programador paralelo).

Link de download en mi blog

saludos!


----------



## dizporac287 (May 14, 2012)

Hola amigos, les cuento que estoy armando mi 1era programadora para AVR la USBASP, soy nuevo en esto de los micros AVR, y tengo un gran problema, al conectarlo en WinXP me sale "No se reconoce el dispositivo USB", el led indicador del USBASP si se enciende...





No tengo idea de que sucede e probado muchas alternativas:

estoy usando un USBASP para programar el ATMEGA8A que consegui y sí use los fuses indicados en la pagina oficial
 # TARGET=atmega8    HFUSE=0xc9  LFUSE=0xef

-Primero programe el Atmega8A, usando PROGISP, con "Slow SCK" activo del USBASP (no use cristal externo de 12Mhz al programar), la programacion salio exitosa pero al probar en el circuito y conectar al pc me salta el error "No se reconoce el dispositivo USB"
Intente Con eXtreme Burner - AVR, y AVR Burn-O-Mat (WinAVR-20100110), y me daba el mismo problema 

-Luego para programar, le coloque el cristal de 12MHZ con sus respectivos capactiores, e intente nuevamente con todos los programas antes mencionados, y al final el mismo error "No se reconoce el dispositivo USB" :cabezon: (en este caso desactive "Slow SCK")

-Intente con la version de firmware del 2009 y 2011 de la pagina oficial http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/ y ademas use el diagrama original sin ninguna modificacion

-A pesar de las varias veces que e programado el ATMEGA8A no me ah dado error en ninguno de los programas que use

Necesito su ayuda, 
¿ Murió el Atmega8A??
¿Que puede estar sucediendo para que no funcione?
¿La 1era programación que la hice sin cristal externo, afecto o daño al Atmega8A?
¿Que debo hacer para solucionar esto?

De antemano muchas gracias por la ayuda.
Saludos


----------



## cristian_elect (May 14, 2012)

A ver el esquema del circuito y el pcb por que no me fallo el esquema original y eso que me hice varios


----------



## dizporac287 (May 14, 2012)

Pues el esquemático es el mismo de la pagina oficial.. http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/ 
y lo tengo solo armado en protoboard por ahora... y quisiera 1ero q funcione ahi para poder pasarlo a PCB.... 
Lo que no se si el problema fue la grabacion del .hex





cristian_elect dijo:


> A ver el esquema del circuito y el pcb por que no me fallo el esquema original y eso que me hice varios



Talvez puedes decirme como grabaste los avr para el USBASP?? con otro USBASP.... creo q ahi esta la falla......

O talvez sera otra cosa el problema??


----------



## miborbolla (May 15, 2012)

En mi experiencia particular, primero fue que no estaba yo grabando correctamente los fusibles de configuración correspondientes al Oscilador, en el atmega.

Otro problema que tuve posteriormente al comprar otros atmegas, fue que solo eran de 10 mhz y pues simplemente no alcanzaban a funcionar correctamente hasta que adquirí los de 20 mhz. simplemente no me di cuenta de este detalle al comprarlos...

Saludos


----------



## sangreaztk (May 16, 2012)

A mi me lanzó ese mensaje cuando estuve probando comunicación USB con un PIC y fue porque el cable USB que estaba usando era de mala calidad. Lo cambié por otro mejor y anduvo bien........ puede ser eso

Saludos!


----------



## dizporac287 (May 16, 2012)

sangreaztk dijo:


> A mi me lanzó ese mensaje cuando estuve probando comunicación USB con un PIC y fue porque el cable USB que estaba usando era de mala calidad. Lo cambié por otro mejor y anduvo bien........ puede ser eso
> 
> Saludos!



muchas gracias  lo probare con otro cable

Pero tengo una duda aun la ?¿ cuales la forma correcta de programar el ATmega8A?? con los firmware de la pagina oficial-..... con o sin cristal a la hora de programar??





miborbolla dijo:


> En mi experiencia particular, primero fue que no estaba yo grabando correctamente los fusibles de configuración correspondientes al Oscilador, en el atmega.
> 
> Otro problema que tuve posteriormente al comprar otros atmegas, fue que solo eran de 10 mhz y pues simplemente no alcanzaban a funcionar correctamente hasta que adquirí los de 20 mhz. simplemente no me di cuenta de este detalle al comprarlos...
> 
> Saludos



Gracias .. te cuento q el Atmega8A es la version mejorada del Atmega8 y trabaja a 16Mhz ... en el usbasp se usa cristal de 12mhz entoncs si funcionaria.....
Lo que si dudo es la grabacion del firmware.... me puedes ayudar explicándome como grabaste?? usases cristal al grabar?

GRacias


----------



## carptroya (May 16, 2012)

cuando realice ese grabador, utilice este otro por puerto serie para grabar el atmega8.

http://electronics-diy.com/avr_programmer.php

utilice el pony como sof te dejo foto con la configuracion.

espero haberte ayudado


----------



## dizporac287 (May 16, 2012)

carptroya dijo:


> cuando realice ese grabador, utilice este otro por puerto serie para grabar el atmega8.
> 
> http://electronics-diy.com/avr_programmer.php
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la info ... te cuento que no duspongo de puerto serial en mi pc por lo cual no intente eso y me prestaron otro usbasp para programar ....... 

Usaste el cristal conectado al atmega8 ?? para programar el firmware?


----------



## carptroya (May 17, 2012)

No puse cristal.

te dejo foto para que veas ambos.

saludos


----------



## cristian_elect (May 17, 2012)

Con ese programador serial programaste antes o es la primera vez.
Si es la primera tienes que hacer un programa simple como parpadear un led en intervalos de 1seg con cristal para ver si fusiona bien.


----------



## dizporac287 (May 17, 2012)

carptroya dijo:


> No puse cristal.
> 
> te dejo foto para que veas ambos.
> 
> saludos



muchas gracias por la ayuda.

Les cuento q porfin funciono, pero fue algo raro ya que probe con un atmega8L-8pi, se supone q solo trabaja hasta 8Mhz.... y porq no funcionaba entonces con el ATMEGA8A'?? q trabaja hasta 16mhz??


----------



## carptroya (May 18, 2012)

seguro que habra una logica, no te puedo ayudar ya que al final deje aparcado los atmel continue con los pic.

saludos


----------



## dizporac287 (May 24, 2012)

Muchas gracias por todo, les cuento que tambn intente armar el USBTINYISP pero me sale el mismo error se debera al avr otra vez?


----------



## JonTTL (Jun 20, 2012)

Hola a todos... Yo arme el grabador USBASP de http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/ 
le instale el driver y todo bien... pero al momento de utilizarlo con la interfaz de programación (extream burner) para grabar otro AVR no me coge... me sale error... yo utilice el ATMEGA8L... alguien que me ayude porfa... 


Gracias....


----------



## dizporac287 (Jun 20, 2012)

intentaste usar otro programa q no sea el extreme?


----------



## JonTTL (Jun 21, 2012)

si lo hice... se llama progisp167 que permite grabar en asp

ahora ya intente poniendolo en programacion lenta y si me coge... pero si no lo hago no...
alguien sabe porque... o será el microcontrolador...



ha... por cierto  por accidente ya una ves grabado los fusibles intenté grabar el programa al micro y si me grabo, pero le quite el oscilador y ya no funciono... 

para que el micro funcione y si ustedes configuran el oscilador externo deben ponerle para que les coja en el grabador... y de nuevo configurar el oscilador interno para volver a lo de antes...

eso si alguien solo cambio este fusible.....


----------



## dizporac287 (Jun 21, 2012)

JonTTL dijo:


> si lo hice... se llama progisp167 que permite grabar en asp
> 
> ahora ya intente poniendolo en programacion lenta y si me coge... pero si no lo hago no...
> alguien sabe porque... o será el microcontrolador...
> ...




Si exactamente como dices cuando vas a grabar el micros para cristal un cristal menor de 1.5MHz activas el modo slow clk..... al cambiar los fuses para un cristal mayor debes desactivar ese modo....... y asi si deseas cambiar denuevo la configuracion del cristal, se debe 1ero cambiar los fuses luego quitar el cristal y grabar el otro programa


----------



## ruben_dj (Ago 16, 2012)

Aun no consigo hacer funcionar mi USBAsp. Lo que hacía era grabar el Atmega8 que lleva con otro USBAsp pero no cambiaba el jumper Slow_SCK, ya que ese programador es SMD y es tan pequeño que no se aprecia cómo ni dónde colocar el jumper. ¿Ustedes con qué programador grabaron el Atmega8 , a los que le funciono? ¿Tuvieron problemas para configurar el modo de programación con cristal externo ?

Les agradezco su ayuda. Saludos


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (Nov 15, 2012)

Hola a todos estoy armando mi programador usab y es frustrante que no lo detecte mi maquina la verdad cargue el fimware del atmega8 pero no se que es lo que pasa.
Miren este es el diseño de la pagina http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/ . 
No se que drivers usar ni como instalarlos gracias a todos


----------



## cristian_elect (Nov 18, 2012)

El programador me funciono a la primera cuando lo arme, A veces se olvidan se cambiar los fuses al grabar el atmega8 este viene con oscilador rc interno 1Mhz por defecto al momento de programarlo para que sea el programador hay que cambiar a cristal externo de alta frecuencia.
Claro hay que revisar si esta bien armado la placa.


----------



## neutron (Abr 16, 2013)

Muchachos y Muchachas, buenos dias, les hago una consulta sin extenderme mucho por que estoy en el trabajo. ayer compre un programador para AVR, un USBasp, el mas basico USB creo. y necesito grabar, desde arduino, un codigo a un micro Atmega168. la cosa es que no se como configurar arduino para programar ese micro. supuestamente con ese programador no hace falta grabarle ningun bootloader al micro, no? en la parte donde pregunta el programador pongo USBasp y en donde hay que seleccionar la placa no se cual poner. siempre aparecen algunos micros, pero no se si ese micro se refiere al que yo quiero grabar o al que esta en la placa USBasp (atmega8). bueno.. si pueden decirme como grabar un 168 con ese programador y desde arduino les agradeceria mucho.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 16, 2013)

Ya no recuerdo donde pero en la web de arduino está como usar uno como programador


----------



## neutron (Abr 16, 2013)

el que tengo yo no es el ARDUINO UNO, es este mismo: 

http://img1.mlstatic.com/programador-usbasp-atmel-avr-51-atmega-attiny-33v-5v_MCO-O-4025582400_032013.jpg

si yo conecto al 168 exactamente como esta aca ( http://arduino.cc/es/Tutorial/ArduinoISP) pero desde la salida del USBasp.. deberia funcionar...no??

el tema tambien es que arduino me tira datos por el puerto serie a 19200 baudios.. no entiendo por que no saca por el usb si ya le configure para que el programador sea el USBasp..

en puerto serie sigue tildado el COM1 y no puedo destildarlo.


----------



## ericksm (May 14, 2013)

Aunque el post sea antiguo, tengo el mismo problema, el led rojo se enciende , eso pasa cuando se energiza el micro segun lei por hay, tambien uso el atmega8a , ¿ es ese el problema, el micro?
¿No funciona con atmega8a?
Mi amigo probo el micro y me dijo que si funcionaba bien pero en mi caso tengo una pc de 32 bits, no se si el problema sea de compatibilidad, tambien probe en una laptop 64 bits pero tampoco lo reconoce, solo aparece dispositivo desconocido
Gracias de antemano


----------



## R-Mario (May 14, 2013)

No es problema de compatibilidad el mio funciono a la primera tambien el de usbtiny a la primera y probado en XP y win7, nuevamente el error puede ser los fusibles de programacion. A mi la verdad me salio al primer intento.


----------



## ericksm (May 15, 2013)

El micro segun mi amigo esta bien programado por que lo reconoce en su pc de 64 bits todo ok, pero en mi pc 32 bits me dice que no reconoce y no actualiza el driver.
El probo con su quemador
Mi quemador ya lo revise como 3 veces y no encuentro algun posible error causa del problema
No se que puede ser, como dije, tambien uso el atmega8a


----------



## R-Mario (May 15, 2013)

Instalaste el driver correcto. porque lo hay para win X, win7 y para version de 32 y 64bits


----------



## ericksm (May 16, 2013)

He probado varios drivers, tambien revise la placa como 4 veces
instale el driver por separado, se instalo como usbasp todo normal pero cuando conecto el programador aparece en driver desconocido y si actualizo me dice que windowns ya escogio la mejor actualizacion y se queda como desconocido

Lo prove en una laptop de 64 bits y me sale el mismo problema, no reconoce, ahora lo voy a probar en protoboard haber si funciona

Lo unico que se aprecia del programador es el led rojo encendido conectado al pin 23 

gracias por la ayuda

pd: Al revisar el usbasp que logra instalar por separado del quemador, habia un anuncio que decia sin firma digital
Tambien revise ello, pero no se mucho del tema , agradeceria si alguien me puede explicar eso de las firmas
Esto aparece en dispositivo desconocido del programador :Windows detuvo este dispositivo porque informó de problemas. (Código 43)


----------



## ericksm (May 17, 2013)

Ya lo resolvi, al parecer era un zener que estaba fallando, puedo decir con ello de que son importantes en el circuito y con todos los drivers que estaba probando se termino actualizando solo 

Gracias por el interes


----------



## R-Mario (May 17, 2013)

Casi seguro pusiste uno de otro valor, con eso que los zener pocas veces dicen la matricula claramente. jejeje bueno ni modo lo bueno es que funciono


----------



## ericksm (May 17, 2013)

Los zener los compré en una tienda fiable pero eran de 1W, uno de ellos presentaba el problema pero cambié los dos por zeners de menor potencia , aunque al medir el supuesto zener defectuoso, me da 0.5v en prueba de diodo, casi parece bien, quiza al momento de soldar calenté mucho el componente por lo que algo se daño

Luego de lograr reconocer el usbasp, instalar el driver correspondiente, en controlador de dispositivos me sale el usbasp todo hasta ahí bien, funciona correctamente ,etc , el problema se presentó cuando intenté comunicarlo con un programa quemador como el Sinaprog , primero lo conecté solo sin micro a programar y me salió el problema de :

avrdude: initialization failed, rc=-1
Double check connections and try again, or use -F to override
this check.
as the error

El otro led de programación se prendió , pensé que todo estaba bien por que no había conectado un micro a programar , en otro momento lo conecté, verifiqué continuidad entre los pines todo ok , alimenté Vcc y avcc también conecté gnd y agnd , medí ,todo ok, luego quería programar y me salió el mismo problema : avrdude: initialization failed, rc=-1
Me pareció extraño, verifiqué conexiones y todo ok , probé otra vez y nada, luego desconecté el avcc y agnd, lo mismo ,  luego intenté conectando el pin 1 con una resistencia de 10k a Vcc y nada, luego conecté el pin 1 del avr programador al pin 16 del avr a programar y me salió otro problema con el que me encuentro actualmente: avrdude: error: could not find USB device "USBasp" with vid=0x16c0 pid=0x5dc

El led de programacion ya no se prende al parecer , todo ésto con el USBasp reconocido por la PC , en ningún momento me salta error en el programador . ¿ Si alguien sabe como solucionar éstos problemas se los agradecería que me pudieran ayudar .
El problema que persiste es el siguiente:

avrdude -C avrdude.conf -c usbasp -p m8 -q

avrdude: error: programm enable: target doesn't answer. 1
avrdude: initialization failed, rc=-1
         Double check connections and try again, or use -F to override
         this check.

Conseguí otro micro pero el problema persiste , prové con el programa Burner - AVR y tambien falla , me muestra esto:

Powering on...
Power on failed
Cannot comunicate with target chip!

Lo muestra varias veces luego cierra informando del error , medí Voltajes en los pines de la conexion isp en el micro target y me da 0.89V en los cuatro pines. Espero alguna ayuda  . Gracias


----------



## R-Mario (May 22, 2013)

Pon imagenes amigo, toma fotos de atras y adelante con detalle, no puede ser que algo que le funciono a muchisiimosss te este dando tantos problemas. ¿Que dice cuando lo pruebas en otra pc?


----------



## ericksm (May 22, 2013)

En el sinaprog es este problema






En el burner AVR





Quiza estoy haciendo mal las conexiones de la interfaz SPI
Tengo 6 salidas del USBasp
2 que son Vcc y GND que conecto en el micro target al respectivo vcc ,gnd ,avcc y agnd
4 que son en si las conexiones SPI 
 pin 16 reset
 pin 17 MOSI
 pin 18 MISO
 pin 19 SCK

que conecto directamente al micro target de la misma forma, es decir:
del pin 16 del micro programador al pin 16 del micro target e igual con las otras 3

gracias por el interes
salu2


----------



## ericksm (May 22, 2013)

Ya me di cuenta, las conexión está mal para el pin 16 reset que debe ir al pin reset (pin 1) del micro target , ya funciona , ¿ el pin de reset debe ir con una resistencia de 10k?  porque lo estoy conectando directamente , gracias.


----------



## diexboy (Nov 24, 2013)

Hola soy nuevo en esto pero ya arme mi USBasp ahora q*UE* tengo q*UE* hacer?? si podrian ayudarme.por*-*favor o que program*A*s tengo q*UE* usar ...


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Nov 24, 2013)

Carnalito te presento un blog que hice hace algun tiempo que puede serte util http://atmega8mex.blogspot.mx/


----------



## FailSafe (Nov 24, 2013)

Yo con mi USBasp comprado utilizo "eXtreme Burner AVR", me funciona genial, pero te recomiendo que busques por google por si hay alguna otra cosa mejor (aunque la haya, yo no me cambio ) o que se adapte más a ti.


----------



## manrifk23 (Abr 1, 2015)

Buen dia amigos, les comento que tenia el mismo problema del amigo ruben_dj que la pc no me reconocia el programador USBasp , lo solucione simplemente conectando el jumper slow_sck y me trabajo el programador muy bien, yo utilizo el software Sinaprog, por si a alguien le ayuda este comentario.Saludos,


----------



## JCAK (Jun 10, 2015)

Una prgunta por si alguien tiene la solución al mensaje "Error setting USBASP ISP clock"

Mi único motivo de la compra era programar el Attiny2313, lo cual logré  hacer algunas veces y otras no. El problema es que no logro dar con la  razón por la cual caprichosamente no responde en la mayoría de las  veces.

Mi experiencia con este programador ha sido muy mala, lo  compre por eBay, me volví loco para conseguir que lo reconozca el Win7 de 64bits,  luego no respondía bien e intenté hacer un update del Firmware pero lo  arruiné al usar un programador que no era el ideal, así que volví a  comprar otro USBASP V2.0 por eBay y ya preferí dejarlo como venia.

Concretamente  mi situación actual es, que luego de programar un attiny2313 conectado a  un cristal de 8MHz, cuando quiero volver a programarlo no responde y  aparece el mensaje "Error setting USBASP ISP clock", no programa nada,  ni lee los fuses.

El circuito en donde esta el Attiny responde y anda bien, pero no puedo reprogramarlo.
Ya  intenté con otros drivers para Win, ya intenté programar otro Attiny y  mientras usa el clock interno responde, pero una vez que el Attiny pasa a  usar el cristal, el USBASP no me da ni la hora. También probe tres  softwares de programación diferentes, con todos los mismo. Ya cambié el  jumper para slow clock y no cambia nada.

Aluguien puede darme una mano, una idea de dónde tocar o qué mas probrar.

Mil gracias y saludos

Julio


----------



## aldonoe (Jun 17, 2015)

hola amigos.
tengo un problema con mi programador usb
al momento de ejecutar el codigo para cargar al micro *(avrdude –p m48 –c usbasp –e –u –U flash:wrograma.hex)* 
me envia el error.

*avrdude no programmer has been specified on the command line or the config file

specify a programmer using the c options and try again*

esto lo ago en win xp, tengo instalados los drivers y el winavr no se que mas sea necesario.

agradeco sus comentarios.


----------



## Randy (May 10, 2016)

Hola, hace unos dias me decidi a hacer el usbasp y tengo armado el USBtiny de moyano.

Estoy usando una interfaz GUI llamada AVRDUDESS la cual es (creo yo) las mas amigable de todas.

En mi primer intento primero queme los fuses HFUSE = 0xC9 y LFUSE = 0xEF y despues el .hex, el cual es el que viene en la carpeta "bin" de la ultima version que viene en la pagina:
usbasp.2011-05-28.tar.gz


Despues de grabarlo dejo de reconocer el chip

En mi segundo intento (despues de documentarme un poco aqui), lei sobre la programacion a baja velocidad asi que busque sobre como hacer que el USBtiny programara en baja velocidad ("slow SCK"), pero al no encontrar nada decidi aventurarme una vez mas e intenarlo con otro micro, entonces primero grabe el .hex y despues los fuses, comprobando que los fuses eran los correctos.







Ahora bien mis dudas son las siguientes:

¿Que se programa primero, el .hex o los fuses?

A que baud rate debe estar el programador?

Que le pongo en Bit clock?

en el apartado de fuses tiene otros 2 campos  : "lock bits (LB) y E"

Para que sirven esos fuses? Deben tener algun valor?

Alguien ya ha programado el usbasp con el USBtiny? me puede decir como le hizo  ?

Gracias. ...


----------



## Dario (Dic 4, 2017)

*Mensaje Cannot set SCK period en USBasp*

Hola gente, tanto tiempo. les cuento que me puse a intentar flashear un variador brushless porque tenia un problema con el tiempo de reaccion. estoy utilizando el software Blheli para esto y un programador usbasp. yo queria hacer una consulta a los expertos en AVR sobre el significado de este mensaje que me tira el sftware que estoy usando para flashearlo cuando intento leer el micro o cargarlo. ¿alguna idea?
PD: (perdon si esta no es la manera de hacer esta consulta y esto va a parar a moderacion...  )


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 4, 2017)

A mi me pasaba eso y actualicé el firmware del USBasp. (USBASP_TTY - USBasp con soporte USART)
La actualización la realicé con un Arduino Uno como programador ISP.

Seguí los pasos de este vídeo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 7, 2018)

A quien pueda interesar...

Es un programador para micros AVR interfaz USB

USBasp - USB programmer for Atmel AVR controllers - fischl.de


----------



## Vladi421 (Mar 14, 2019)

Hola! 
Tengo un gran problema con el USBasp al momento de utilizarlo como quemador, ya he intentado muchas cosas pero nada. Como tal windows ya me reconoce el USBasp porque ya desactive las firmas digitales, después al tratar de reconocer el dispositivo en AVRDUDESS (también lo probé con AVR BURN O MAT8 y Khazam) me sale el siguiente error:
Esto vi que se solucionaba instalando el Zadig y cambiando el driver por "libusb-win32(v1.2.6.0)" pero después leí que este no es para un sistema de 64, entonces el correcto se supone es el "libusbK(v3.0.7.0)" pues este es para windows 10x64, pero ahora me sale el siguiente error:
ya busque muchos fimware, pero nada, instalo otro driver y me aparece alguno de los dos errores antes mencionados. Esto me ocurre con cualquier programa, khazam o burn o mat, y en todos son los mismos errores , agradeceré mucho si me pueden orientar para solucionar este problema. Muchas gracias Colegas!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 14, 2019)

¿Leíste los posts anteriores? Ahí está la respuesta y solución a ese error.
USBASP-tty - USBASP programmer modified with serial support and terminal program


----------

